# Christmas funnies



## MrsDragonLady (Dec 3, 2009)

I was going to add these to redbellybite's funnies but thought a new thread just for christmas would be better.
Here are some to get things started...


----------



## Specks (Dec 3, 2009)

haha good ones dragonlady. quite funny


----------



## antaresia_boy (Dec 3, 2009)

> Hi, I'm Al and I've been hooked on Christmas trees my whole life.


LOVE it! LOL


----------



## MrsDragonLady (Dec 3, 2009)

come on ppl surely you have some good christmas cartoons or jokes

anyway, while you are looking here are a few more


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Specks (Dec 3, 2009)

haha these are classics


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 3, 2009)

BAHHHHHHHHHHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA LOVE THEM LADIESSSSSSSS keep em comming ..


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 3, 2009)

the battle is ON.................... more to come LOL!


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 3, 2009)

*ONIONS & CHRISTMAS TREES* 

*A family is at the dinner table. The son asks his father, 'Dad, how 
many kinds of boobs are there? 

The father, surprised, answers, 'Well, son, there are three kinds of Boobs: 

In her 20's, a woman's are like melons, round and firm. 

In her 30's to 40's, they are like pears, still nice but hanging a bit. 

After 50, 
they are like onions'. 

'Onions?' 

'Yes, you see them and they make you cry.' 

This infuriated his wife and daughter so the daughter said, 

'Mum, how many kinds of 'willies' are there?. 

The mother, surprised, smiles and answers, 'Well dear, 
a man goes through three phases. 

In his 20's, his willy is like an oak 
tree, mighty and hard. 

In his 30's and 40's, it is like a birch, 
flexible but reliable. 

After his 50's, it is like a Christmas Tree.' 

'A Christmas tree?' 

'Yes - the root's dead and the balls are just for decoration.'*​


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 4, 2009)

Heeeeeeeeeeere we gooooooooooo!!


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 4, 2009)

and........... not forgettint the TWILIGHT thread................................


----------



## blackduck (Dec 4, 2009)

here are some I like...


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 4, 2009)

Bahhhhhhahahah I love them ...


----------



## Sturdy (Dec 4, 2009)

Twas the night before christmas

Everyone felt Sh!*ty
even the mouse
Mum at the wh*re house
and dad smoking grass

I just settled down
for a nice piece of ****
When out on the lawn i heard a great clatter
i sprung from my piece to see what was
the matter

Out on the lawn i saw a great big D!ck
i knew in a moment it was old St nick

he came down the chimey like a bat out of hell
i knew right away that Fat *******er had fell

He filled our stockings with chips and beer.
and a giant rubber D**k for my brother the queer

he flew up the chimey with a thunderious fart
that son of B!*ch blew the S!*t apart

He swore and he cursed as he flew out of sight
Piss on you all and have a hell of a night


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 4, 2009)

Sturdy said:


> Twas the night before christmas
> 
> Everyone felt Sh!*ty
> even the mouse
> ...


Now you know this post, 
might soon disappear from here 
from a mod with a wand, 
and a good christmas cheer :lol::lol:


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 4, 2009)

pmsl redbellybite!!!!! but was a good post though!!!!!!!!


----------



## Specks (Dec 4, 2009)

a few funny ones here for some funny christmas pics
enjoy!

more to come. some i didnt want to post incase i got another stuiped infraction. as u can see i dont want another one lol


----------



## Specks (Dec 4, 2009)

here they are
enjoy!

still more


----------



## Specks (Dec 4, 2009)

more!
enjoy!


----------



## MrsDragonLady (Dec 5, 2009)

some really good ones - keep them coming

here are a few more to get the day started


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 5, 2009)

I quite like this one 

[video=youtube;9uI2GVbpWUs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uI2GVbpWUs[/video]


----------

